# Totsbots Easyfit - leaking?



## J22

Hi,

Do any of you find the Totsbots Easyfit leak? I have no previous experience but I think my little girl is a heavy wetter and although I've folded the inner part as they suggest on their website I find they leak up on the front waistband, and sometimes from the back leg area. I've also tried folding the inner part inwards so it gives a complete double boost (if you know what I mean). I've started trying the Totsbots boosters today and 2 nappies and still find the same leaking (I left the nappy on 3 hrs). Anyone else?? I've only got 10 at the moment and really want to use just cloth. x


----------



## Rachel_C

Is is the V3? My LO is an about average wetter and although the fit is good with them, I wouldn't expect them to last more than 1.5 hours without boosters. 

Check the fit by putting the nappy on then wriggling LO's legs around and watching for gaps that might appear - any gaps need fixing or it will leak. If the fit is fine, you just need to boost really, or change more often than 3 hours. They are a very slim nappy unboosted so you can add quite a lot of boosting without having a massive nappy. I'd add a standard bamboo insert or something similar. I'd add at least 2 of the TB boosters if you want to change every 3 hours and see how it goes. Make sure the boosters are fully absorbent too (they will probably take 10+ washes, or one wash and an overnight soak in a bath).


----------



## Zfbaby

I have two of them and I'm not that keen. I only use them at home and never leave them on long for the reasons you've said. They leak and wick from the top easily I think because they are quite flimsy and they don't have a waterproof panel, I found that no matter how snug the fit as soon as lo moved gaps appeared .
How big is your lo? I found that when ds was small we got leaks all the time now he's a bit bigger the fit is better so less leaks but I still don't trust them for long use and we wouldn't get 3hrs out of it that's far too long for us.


----------



## J22

Thanks for your replies girls. My baby is 11 weeks and around 6kg. I¡ve been changing every 2hrs but tested for 3hrs and got a leak. I think I'll buy a pack of boosters and try doubling up if necessary. Are there any cloth nappies you would recommend? x


----------



## xxLeighxx

I have one and out of all my cloth nappies, totsbots are the only one that's leaked (only once mind) I still am thinking of investing in a couple more though as they fit my LO great! How long have you had them? Only asking because im wondering if theyve been washed enough to improve absorbancy! X


----------



## xxLeighxx

Oh and I recommend little lambs, I find the pockets great! Plus I just ordered 10 for £49 off clothnappyshop.co.uk, they are B2P too! And you get 2 bamboo boosters with each x


----------



## Rachel_C

The V3s (minky) won't get any more absorbent with washing as they're synthetic, but it's worth checking your washing routine. If you have detergent build up that can reduce absorbency so just make sure they don't smell of detergent and the water runs clear in the final rinse.

I would actually recommend the Tots Bots Bamboozle Stretch with a Blueberry Coverall wrap. They're nice and absorbent. I also love Blueberry Basix - they're sized and a similar idea to the Easyfits. You may need to boost them too, but boosting isn't a sign of a bad nappy as long as there is room to do so. I'd probably stick with the Easyfits plus boosters first though, see if you can get them to work :)


----------



## J22

xxLeighxx said:


> I have one and out of all my cloth nappies, totsbots are the only one that's leaked (only once mind) I still am thinking of investing in a couple more though as they fit my LO great! How long have you had them? Only asking because im wondering if theyve been washed enough to improve absorbancy! X

I washed them 9 times before use and been using the 10 I have for the past 6 weeks x


----------



## J22

xxLeighxx said:


> Oh and I recommend little lambs, I find the pockets great! Plus I just ordered 10 for £49 off clothnappyshop.co.uk, they are B2P too! And you get 2 bamboo boosters with each x

Have you used these for a while now and not had leaks? x


----------



## xxLeighxx

J22 said:


> xxLeighxx said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I recommend little lambs, I find the pockets great! Plus I just ordered 10 for £49 off clothnappyshop.co.uk, they are B2P too! And you get 2 bamboo boosters with each x
> 
> Have you used these for a while now and not had leaks? xClick to expand...

Ive been cloth nappying for about 8 weeks! Ive never had a leak! You get 2 bamboo liners with each one but the pockets fit more boosting in if needed! They are great to wash to, stains wash straight out and the nappiea are practically dry when they come out as they are microfibre inside! I havent used over night yet though xx


----------



## dozydormouse

Thanks for bringing this up J22! I've been using mine less and less, as I find if one is on for even less than an hour, we often get leaks.

Have used other sorts of boosters from time to time, but have now ordered the tots bots ones to see if they work well. Could do with some more anyway.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

These are my only ones to leak too, especially the poppers, although since weaning has started I can now get 2&1/2 hrs out of them. Ll sized pockets are amazing, easily the most versatile and leak proof and cheap nappies I've tried. Can even get them to do nights with additional hemp booster. They're not that pretty though hence all my others.


----------



## xxLeighxx

Mrs_Bump said:


> These are my only ones to leak too, especially the poppers, although since weaning has started I can now get 2&1/2 hrs out of them. Ll sized pockets are amazing, easily the most versatile and leak proof and cheap nappies I've tried. Can even get them to do nights with additional hemp booster. They're not that pretty though hence all my others.

What other ones do you use? Im still abit of a newbie! I use gnappies, little lambs bamboo with wraps, little lambs sized pockets and osfa pockets xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Itiis are lovely because they are so soft and given how slim they are last ages and are really absorbent. Expensive though so all mine are preloved.
Bum genius, Albert print is my fave. I have elementals and freetimes, the elementals last longer but are a pain to dry, so freetimes are overall better for me but all are leak proof for me.
I also have a bunch of preloved cheapies that were great once I added bamboo inserts. I have never seen this brand advertised anywhere, they are 'the nappy co'
I also,have bambooty easy nights, that do what they say on the label.
There are loads of brands out there and I think it depends on your babies shape as to what works best. Overall little lamb sized pockets are best vfm. If you are new to cloth I would suggest a local nappy library if you have one or looking for preloved to save the pennies.


----------



## xxLeighxx

Mrs_Bump said:


> Itiis are lovely because they are so soft and given how slim they are last ages and are really absorbent. Expensive though so all mine are preloved.
> Bum genius, Albert print is my fave. I have elementals and freetimes, the elementals last longer but are a pain to dry, so freetimes are overall better for me but all are leak proof for me.
> I also have a bunch of preloved cheapies that were great once I added bamboo inserts. I have never seen this brand advertised anywhere, they are 'the nappy co'
> I also,have bambooty easy nights, that do what they say on the label.
> There are loads of brands out there and I think it depends on your babies shape as to what works best. Overall little lamb sized pockets are best vfm. If you are new to cloth I would suggest a local nappy library if you have one or looking for preloved to save the pennies.

Everybody rates bumgenius, are they all flips with a wrap? Or AIO? I prefer pockets or AIO as they are great to get ready and put away ready to use, also easier for OH to use lol! I was guna ask about a night nappy as I still use disposables at night! Not brave enough yet lol! I dont know if there's any librarys near me, how would I find out? Xx


----------



## J22

Hi Leigh,
I know one of the girls really recommends Bamboozle Stretch from Totsbots with a Little Lamb wrap for night. She's been using them for about 3 weeks now and gets 10hrs out of them and a dry bottom! I've not tried them basically because I'm in Spain and limited for choice, but that's the one I have in mind to maybe get next time I'm in the UK x


----------



## Rachel_C

xxLeighxx said:


> Mrs_Bump said:
> 
> 
> Itiis are lovely because they are so soft and given how slim they are last ages and are really absorbent. Expensive though so all mine are preloved.
> Bum genius, Albert print is my fave. I have elementals and freetimes, the elementals last longer but are a pain to dry, so freetimes are overall better for me but all are leak proof for me.
> I also have a bunch of preloved cheapies that were great once I added bamboo inserts. I have never seen this brand advertised anywhere, they are 'the nappy co'
> I also,have bambooty easy nights, that do what they say on the label.
> There are loads of brands out there and I think it depends on your babies shape as to what works best. Overall little lamb sized pockets are best vfm. If you are new to cloth I would suggest a local nappy library if you have one or looking for preloved to save the pennies.
> 
> Everybody rates bumgenius, are they all flips with a wrap? Or AIO? I prefer pockets or AIO as they are great to get ready and put away ready to use, also easier for OH to use lol! I was guna ask about a night nappy as I still use disposables at night! Not brave enough yet lol! I dont know if there's any librarys near me, how would I find out? XxClick to expand...

Only the Flip brand are hybrids (they're not actually even BG nappies as far as I know, just a sister brand although many people call them BG Flips). bumGenius do pocket nappies as well as two AIOs (the Elemental - organic cotton, and Freetime - microfibre, stay dry). 

There's a map of most UK nappy libraries here - https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi....603516&spn=12.394645,28.125&z=5&source=embed


----------

